# Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 (Beta) im Test: Kostenlos und vielversprechend



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 (Beta) im Test: Kostenlos und vielversprechend gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 (Beta) im Test: Kostenlos und vielversprechend


----------



## TheSmile (25. Juli 2010)

Wird aber auch Zeit, dass Microsoft im freeware Sektor auch was anbiete. Bisher hatte man fast nur die Wahl zwischen Avira und Avast. Ich warte dennoch auf die finale Version


----------



## Kradath (25. Juli 2010)

Version 1 gibts ja nun auch schon Monate und ich benutz es schon ewig, weils einfach simpel is und ned diesen ganzen Zusatzschnickschnack der Kaufversionen beinhaltet, er ist nicht mehr als er sein muss.


----------



## DrSin (25. Juli 2010)

Ich nutze die erste Version auch, endlich mal ein Virenscanner der mich nicht mit Fehlmeldungen zukotzt oder irgendwie mein Sys lahm legt.


----------



## Nasenbaer (25. Juli 2010)

TheSmile schrieb:


> Wird aber auch Zeit, dass Microsoft im freeware Sektor auch was anbiete. Bisher hatte man fast nur die Wahl zwischen Avira und Avast. Ich warte dennoch auf die finale Version



Den Scanner gibt es schon seit monaten in der 1er Version. Ich nutze aber wieder AntiVir - hat zwar Werbung aber soll wohl ein bisschen besser in der Erkennungsrate sein.


----------



## Kradath (25. Juli 2010)

Is wohl auch immer die Frage wie anfällig der Nutzer auf sowas ist. Jemand der Jahrelang im Internet unterwegs ist und weiß, wann er auf dubiose Setein stößt brauch eh nur minimalen Schutz (weiß garnicht wann ich den letzten Virus hatte).


----------



## AryJee (25. Juli 2010)

Nutze version 1 und bin sehr zufrieden!
Die Beta von 2.0 habe ich auch schon ausprobiert
und bin sehr überrascht wie gut sie bei mit läuft.


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2010)

Ich bleibe bei NOD32. Alles andere ist mir zu resourcenfressend.


----------



## Nasenbaer (25. Juli 2010)

Kradath schrieb:


> Is wohl auch immer die Frage wie anfällig der Nutzer auf sowas ist. Jemand der Jahrelang im Internet unterwegs ist und weiß, wann er auf dubiose Setein stößt brauch eh nur minimalen Schutz (weiß garnicht wann ich den letzten Virus hatte).



Das stimmt so nicht. Es muss ja nur mal passieren, dass eine Seite, die du für vertrauenswürdig hälst, infiziert wird. Da lädst du dir en Patch runter und das kommt inklusive Schadsoftware. Kommt vielleicht nicht oft vor aber passiert ist es schon. Oder durch E-Mail Spoofing bekommst du ne mail von jemanden, den du für nen Kumpel hälst, usw.

Da unwissende dafür viel anfälliger sind ist allerdings richtig. Leichtsinning sollte man trotzdem nie handeln.


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Halt halt halt...

Verlasst euch bitte NIE und zwar NIE auf diese Virenklingeln gleich nach dem Motto: Wenn ich MCSE instaliere dann muss ich mich um nix mehr kümmeern... Ein ganz fataler Fehler.........


Lest euch mal den Sicherheiteleitfaden durch

Leitfaden PC-Sicherheit - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## MaJu1337 (25. Juli 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Halt halt halt...
> 
> Verlasst euch bitte NIE und zwar NIE auf diese Virenklingeln gleich nach dem Motto: Wenn ich MCSE instaliere dann muss ich mich um nix mehr kümmeern... Ein ganz fataler Fehler.........
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen, und es ist wirklich gut.

Das was ich darann nicht gut finde, sind so Sachen wie, ein eingeschränktes Konto zu verwenden, ich weiss nicht ob das in Zeiten von vista/7 noch so sinnvoll ist. Das ist halt wirklich viel zu umständlich (in zusammenhang mit Steam nervt das mal absolut)

Auch fänd ich es super, wenn das mal auf Vista/7 Niveu angehoben wird.

MfG MaJu


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Du kannst Dich ja im CHIPforum anmelden und conny95 mal anschreiben ob Sie das möchte


----------



## Kradath (25. Juli 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es muss ja nur mal passieren, dass eine Seite, die du für vertrauenswürdig hälst, infiziert wird. Da lädst du dir en Patch runter und das kommt inklusive Schadsoftware. Kommt vielleicht nicht oft vor aber passiert ist es schon. Oder durch E-Mail Spoofing bekommst du ne mail von jemanden, den du für nen Kumpel hälst, usw.
> 
> Da unwissende dafür viel anfälliger sind ist allerdings richtig. Leichtsinning sollte man trotzdem nie handeln.


Leichtsinnig? Im Gegenteil, wenn man direkt alles erst kritisch hinterfragt brauch man kein super virenpack für 50€, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken, wenn man ned anfällig auf absolut alles ist.


----------



## Nasenbaer (25. Juli 2010)

Kradath schrieb:


> Leichtsinnig? Im Gegenteil, wenn man direkt alles erst kritisch hinterfragt brauch man kein super virenpack für 50€, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken, wenn man ned anfällig auf absolut alles ist.



Das hab ich doch nur wiederholt, dass man nicht leichtsinnig sein soll. Verlesen? 

Aber wenn man leichtsinning und/oder uninformiert ist, dann hilft auch das beste Virentool irgendwann nicht mehr. Früher oder später holt man sich nen Virus, den das Programm noch nicht kennt. ^^


----------



## xeonking (3. August 2010)

ansich ja ein schönes tool. mal schauen wie lange es kostenlos bleibt*g*!

gruß


----------



## Bruce112 (3. September 2010)

ist das nur für malware  oder ist das ne security packet 

ansonsten müßte Microsoft schon ne Internet security  umsonst anbieten ,für die windows 7 benutzer .
wo halt alles drin ist


----------



## msimpr (5. September 2010)

Das fände ich aber nicht gut weil dann wieder so viele User in eine trügerische Sicherheit geraten und meinen sie währen ja geschüzt.......


----------



## Holyman (6. September 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Halt halt halt...
> 
> Verlasst euch bitte NIE und zwar NIE auf diese Virenklingeln gleich nach dem Motto: Wenn ich MCSE instaliere dann muss ich mich um nix mehr kümmeern... Ein ganz fataler Fehler.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Smith (14. November 2010)

Neulich ist mir dass passiert:

Microsoft Security Essentials Alert entfernen - Trojaner-Board*

*Kam mir etwas verdächtig vor, da ich besagtes "Virenschutzprogramm" gar nicht besitze...

Ich würde mich generell nie auf ein Schutzprogramm von Microsoft verlassen.

Firewall: ZoneAlarm (hohe Sicherheitseinstellungen)
Wirenschutz: Emsisoft Anti-Malware

gegen sonstige unerwünschte Parasiten wie z.b. "Doubleclick":
PeerGuardian 2

So kann man halbwegs ungestört (und kostenlos) surfen...


----------



## msimpr (15. November 2010)

Denst D vllt..

Aber ok der Sicherheitsleitfaden ist da


----------



## lord-elveon (18. November 2010)

bei antivirus würd ich prinzipiell für hauptrechner was schickes wie bitdefender, kaspersky etc. kaufen. für zweitrechner super alternative!


----------

